# Feedback



## DerEisige (12. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich hab mich nun endlich Ernsthaft dem Projekt Free WebHoster gewidmet.

Nun ja hier ist der erste Entwurf Man kann sich zwar noch nicht Anmelden und es fehlt noch sehr viel text und Inhalt.

Aber ich wollt mal fragen bevor ich weiter mache wie ihr das Design findet und das Angebot wo ich anbieten möchte.

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen derEisige


----------



## Maik (12. November 2008)

DerEisige hat gesagt.:


> Nun ja hier ist der erste Entwurf Man kann sich zwar noch nicht Anmelden und es fehlt noch sehr viel text und Inhalt.


Hi,

da die vorgestellte Website in dieser Form nicht dem ersten Punkt der Regeln für das Homepage Reviews Forum entspricht, schiebe ich den Thread mal besser in die Creative Lounge, wo nach herzenslust über die Ausarbeitung des bestehenden Designs diskutiert werden kann, ansonsten müsste ich das Thema in diesem Forenbereich schliessen.

mfg Maik


----------

